# Resale value of Autopilot?



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Tried to find some articles on this but came up dry and was wondering if anyone else has researched the topic of the value increase AP being unlocked brings to a Tesla. I've LOVED the trial and am trying to justify it to myself. $8100 CAD after tax is a ton of money for the amount of highway driving I do but I still would use it daily and do way more trips with the added comfort. If I look at it more as a value add to the car maybe it's justifiable..


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I use the adaptive cruise control and lane guidance a lot more on local roads than I do the highways. It was a lot easier to add to price of new car than as a one-time payment.

While I'll agree that the Tesla does it better than my 2018 Leaf, both cars have the same features, but Nissan charges less than 10% of what Tesla does. 

Since the Adaptive cruise control and lane guidance are somewhat new features in the industry, you probably won't see much available in resale. And resale of the Model 3 may change dramatically based on time and industry.

It will start making a much bigger difference when the full package is available.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

BigBri said:


> Tried to find some articles on this but came up dry and was wondering if anyone else has researched the topic of the value increase AP being unlocked brings to a Tesla. I've LOVED the trial and am trying to justify it to myself. $8100 CAD after tax is a ton of money for the amount of highway driving I do but I still would use it daily and do way more trips with the added comfort. If I look at it more as a value add to the car maybe it's justifiable..


Or think of it in terms of cost per km... assuming you drive the car 8 years, drive 20,000km/year for 160,000km, it adds 5 cents per km


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I use the adaptive cruise control and lane guidance a lot more on local roads than I do the highways. It was a lot easier to add to price of new car than as a one-time payment.
> 
> While I'll agree that the Tesla does it better than my 2018 Leaf, both cars have the same features, but Nissan charges less than 10% of what Tesla does.
> 
> ...


There is a decent difference in AP1 on cars vs those without it but it was a bit more revolutionary at the time. I'm sure having AP unlocked will add some value to the car for resale but with the volume of 3s that'll be on the market over the next 10 years you're correct in that it could be minimal.


----------

